# Help identifying this weed



## blkcsrj7

Hello all,

Hopefully I can get some help identifying the weed in the image attached. I have tried scouring the internet, but couldn't anything as of yet. It has started growing in patches around a backyard I am trying to grow bermuda.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

@blkcsrj7 I wouldn't wish that weed on my worst enemy. Virginia buttonweed. You'll be lucky if RoundUp will kill it. It is perennial so it comes back from the soil year after year. I would hit it with glyphosate multiple times before it gets cold so that maybe it won't survive the winter. First frost it will disappear, fingers crossed it doesn't come back in the spring!


----------



## blkcsrj7

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @blkcsrj7 I wouldn't wish that weed on my worst enemy. Virginia buttonweed. You'll be lucky if RoundUp will kill it. It is perennial so it comes back from the soil year after year. I would hit it with glyphosate multiple times before it gets cold so that maybe it won't survive the winter. First frost it will disappear, fingers crossed it doesn't come back in the spring!


Thanks for the reply CarolinaCuttin! I have heard it is a difficult weed to treat. I will say I have tried an post emergent herbicide with 2, 4-D, Diacamba, and carfentrazone and it slightly wilted the weed.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

@blkcsrj7 No problem! Yeah most herbicides for homeowner use will make it mad but not get rid of it. I should add that Celsius does a pretty good job if you want a selective herbicide.


----------



## blkcsrj7

I have this weed growing in numerous spots of a newly seeded Bermuda lawn. Anyone familiar with it and herbicide to target it? It grows low to the ground.


----------



## SPFriz

I recently dealt with a buttonweed investation myself. Hit it with Certainty once with very little effect. Hit it with Celsius a few weeks later and it is killing it, albeit slowly.


----------



## 12620

blkcsrj7 said:


> I have this weed growing in numerous spots of a newly seeded Bermuda lawn. Anyone familiar with it and herbicide to target it? It grows low to the ground.


I've got some of this in my yard too. It's in the purslane family. It's fancy name is "Portulaca Pilosa" and sometimes produces little pink/red flowers.


----------



## blkcsrj7

thundergunexpress said:


> blkcsrj7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this weed growing in numerous spots of a newly seeded Bermuda lawn. Anyone familiar with it and herbicide to target it? It grows low to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some of this in my yard too. It's in the purslane family. It's fancy name is "Portulaca Pilosa" and sometimes produces little pink/red flowers.
Click to expand...

Yes thank you for the identification. It has a waxy surface and is rather annoying. I will hand pull for now.


----------

